
Bringing Webrings Back from the 90s - mxbck
https://mxb.dev/blog/webring-kit/
======
krapp
Nostalgia aside, this is at least one solution to the problem of content
discovery and relevance being driven entirely towards corporate interests and
SEO by Google.

I'm not certain I like the premise of the design of the banner being up to
ring administrators - design should be up to the site owners.

I'm also wondering if this isn't a bit overengineered. With just the index
JSON file and an id indicating a site, you have most of what you need to
generate "previous" and "next" links, and you could do that with vanilla
javascript, without web components, without requiring cloud hosting, without a
dependency tree.

I'm probably being a curmudgeon about it, I really like the idea and there's
nothing _wrong_ with it as is, it just seems far more complex than it needs to
be.

------
TheOperator
I didn't even use webrings in the 90s. I preferred altavista.

------
Eleopteryx
And this is why webrings didn't all the way work -- broken links!

